
Show HN: Steganography-Based Image Manipulation Detection - dennis-tra
https://github.com/dennis-tra/image-stego
======
dennis-tra
Hi HN,

This idea came to me when I noticed that perceptually identical but slightly
different images can’t be proven to Have existed at a certain point in time.

I‘m still in search of a compelling use-case though.

Happy to hear your thoughts :)

------
hindsightbias
I have an unrelated question which may be dumb - printers have machine
identification codes steganographically embedded in printouts. Do camera
manufacturers do this (steganographically)?

